# Setting up my system.



## madmax123 (May 23, 2009)

Hello all, Love this site!!

I'm setting up my system again after moving stuff around my basement. My question is I have a Paradigm Servo-15 sub and it came with a X-30 crossover. I always wondered if I need this thing with my receiver? My receiver is a Yamaha RX-V2400 and it has its own bass controls. Hopefull someone knows about this X-30? If I need it? And if I do how to properly set it up with my system. Also for fathers day I got a BFD pro dsp1124p I would like to install also soon. Any help with the X-30 Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You should just be able to use the crossover in the Yammy; no need for an active crossover.


----------

